# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  مصطلحات متداولة في الاقتصاد

## علي الشعيبي

السهم
 : هو حصة في شركة مساهمة ، ويكون رأس المال في هذه الشركة المساهمة مكوناً
 من عدد معين من الأسهم تكون متساوية في القيمة، غير قابلة للتجزئة وتكون 
قابلة للتداول بالطرق التجارية، وتمثل حقوق المساهمين في الشركات التي 
أسهموا في رأس مالها ، وتتغير قيمة الأسهم وفقاً لأسعار العرض والطلب في 
الأسواق المالية ، ويمنح صاحب السهم أرباحاً سنوية نظير تملكه الأسهم وهو 
نصيبه الذي يساوي قيمة الأسهم في أرباح الشركة عن السنة الفائتة .

السند : هو صك مالي قابل للتداول، ويكون هذا الصك كتعهد مكتوب نظير دين أو 
قرض محدد ويسدد في تاريخ معين ، مع فائدة على أصل السند ويخول هذا الصك 
مالكه استعادة مبلغ القرض، علاوة على الفوائد المستحقة، وذلك بحلول أجله.

سوق الأوراق المالية : هو عبارة عن مكان تشرف عليه وزارة الاقتصاد ويحوي 
نظام إلكتروني يتم بموجبه الجمع بين البائعين والمشترين لنوع معين من 
الأوراق أو لأصل مالي معين، حيث يتمكن بذلك المستثمرين من بيع وشراء عدد من
 الأسهم والسندات داخل السوق إما عن طريق السماسرة ( الوسطاء ) أو الشركات 
العاملة في هذا المجال وترتفع أو تهبط قيمة الأوراق والأصول المالية وفقاً 
لعروض البيع والشراء من قبل المستثمرين .

الأسهم العادية : هي عبارة عن أوراق مالية يمتلكها عدد من المستثمرين تساوي
 حصة كل منهم في رأس مال الشركة ولا يحصل حاملوا الأسهم العادية على عائد 
محدد مقابل شرائهم لهذه الأسهم كما في الأسهم الممتازة وإنما يتحكم في قيمة
 الأسهم عروض البيع والشراء والتي تبنى على الوضع المالي والاقتصادي للشركة
 وبالتالي يحصل كل مالك للأسهم العادية على نسبة ربح معينة تساوي ما يحصل 
عليه باقي حملة الأسهم العادية ، كل وفق ما يملكه من الأسهم . ومن حق 
المساهم العادي كذلك فحص دفاتر الشركة للتأكد من سلامتها والاقتراع على 
عمليات الحيازة والاندماج والاكتتاب في الإصدارات الجديدة من الأسهم بنفس 
نسبة ما يمتلكه حالياً فيها. 

الأسهم الممتازة : هي عبارة عن أوراق مالية يمتلكها عدد محدود من 
المستثمرين تساوي حصة كل منهم في رأس مال الشركة وتقع هذه الأسهم بين 
الأسهم العادية والديون حيث يتحدد لها توزيعات أرباح معروفة مقدماً لحامل 
هذا السهم كما أنه لا يوجد التزام قانوني بدفع هذه التوزيعات وتدفع فقط في 
حالة إقرار مجلس الإدارة لها والأسم الممتازة تعطي لممتلكيها التمييز في 
الكثير من التالي أو بعضه وأولها التميز في الأرباح، كزيادة النسبة لهم أو 
الحصول عليها أولا وامتياز الحصول على قيمة الأسهم حال التصفية قبل الشركاء
 وامتياز في ضمان رأس المال والربح وامتياز في الأصوات في الجمعية العمومية
 وامتياز في كون الشركاء الأصليين هم الأولى في توسيع أعمال الشركة .

مؤشر سوق الأوراق المالية : يقيس مؤشر سوق الأوراق المالية مستوى أسعار 
الأسهم والسندات في السوق المالي ، حيث يقوم على قياس أسعار عينة من أسهم 
الشركات المختلفة والتي يتم تداول أسهمها وسنداتها في أسواق رأس المال 
المنظمة أو غير المنظمة أو كلأهما، وغالباً ما يتم اختيار العينة بطريقة 
تتيح للمؤشر أن يعكس الحالة التي عليها سوق رأس المال والذي يستهدف المؤشر 
قياسه وهذا المؤشر يكون مرآةً للحالة الاقتصادية العامة للدولة حالياً 
ويمكن من خلاله التنبوء بالحالة الاقتصادية المستقبلية .

المؤشر القطاعي : يقيس هذا المؤشر حالة السوق بالنسبة لقطاع معين كالبنوك 
والتأمين والصناعة أو صناعة معينة ومنها على سبيل المثال مؤشر داو جونز 
لصناعة النقل، أو مؤشر ستاندرد أند بور لصناعة الخدمات العام .

السوق الأولي (Primary Market) : يسمى كذلك سوق الإصدارات الأولية وهو 
السوق الذي يكون فيه البائع للورقة المالية (السهم أو السند) هو مصدرها 
الأصلي فعندما تعتزم شركة جديدة طرح أسهمها في السوق للاكتتاب العام، أو 
حين تقوم شركة قائمة أصلاً بإصدار سندات جديدة أو أسهم فإن تلك الأسهم 
والسندات يتم طرحها لأول مرة في السوق الأولي.

السوق الثانوي (Secondary Market) : هو السوق الذي يتم التعامل فيه بالأسهم
 والسندات التي سبق إصدارها والتي يتم التداول بها بين المستثمرين وهو حال 
الأسواق المالية الرئيسية التي تحوي الأسهم المختلفة .

السوق المالي المنظم : هو مكان محدد يلتقي فيه المتعاملون بالبيع أو الشراء
 ويطلق عليه أيضاً اسم ( البورصة ) حيث يدار هذا المكان بواسطة مجلس منتخب 
من أعضاء السوق ويشترط التعامل في الأوراق المالية أن تكون تلك الأوراق 
مسجلة بتلك السوق. 

السوق المالي غير المنظم : هي التعاملات المالية التي تتم خارج الأسواق 
المنظمة، حيث لا يوجد مكان محدد لإجراء التعامل حيث يقوم المستثمرون 
بالتعامل فيما بينهم ومع بيوت السمسرة من خلال شبكة كبيرة من الاتصالات 
السريعة التي تربط بين السماسرة والتجار والمستثمرين، ومن خلال هذه الشبكة 
يمكن للمستثمر أن يختار أفضل الأسعار حيث تتفاوت الأسعار حول السهم أو 
السند الواحد .

ميزان المدفوعات : هو بمثابة الحساب الذي يسجل قيمة الحقوق و الديون 
الناشئة بين بلد معين و العالم الخارجي و دلك نتيجة المبادلات و المعاملات 
التي تنشأ بين المقيمين في هذا البلد و نظرائهم بالخارج خلال فترة زمنية 
عادة ما تكون سنة.

الازدواج الضريبي : خضوع المال لأكثر من ضريبة واحدة. ويحدث ذلك بخاصة 
بالنسبة إلى الأرباح المكسوبة من الأموال التي يوظفها الأفراد (أو توظفها 
الشركات) في الخارج, إذ كثيرا ما يضطر هؤلاء إلى دفع الضريبة عن هذا 
الأرباح إلى حكومة البلد الذي يحملون جنسيته وإلى حكومة البلد الذي جنيت 
الأرباح على أرضه في آن واحد.

الإغراق : هو قيام المنتج أو المسوق ببيع المنتجات بمقادير ضخمة وبأسعار 
أدنى من سعر السوق ابتغاء التخلص من الفائض أو التغلب على المنافسة, وبخاصة
 في ميدان التجارة العالمية. ومن الظواهر الملازمة للإغراق عادة لجوء 
المنتج إلى اعتماد سعرين مختلفين للسلعة الواحدة, أحدهما خاص بالسوق 
المحلية ويكون في أكثر الأحيان أعلى من تكاليف الإنتاج والآخر خاص بالسوق 
الخارجية ويكون في كثير من الأحيان أدنى من تكاليف الإنتاج.

الإفلاس ( Bankruptcy ) : هو حالة الشخص المدين (أو المؤسسة المدينة) الذي 
يعجز عن القيام بالتزاماته تجاه دائنيه, فيمتنع عن الدفع, فيصار إلى إلقاء 
الحجز الفوري على أمواله ليوزع ثمنها من بعد على الدائنين والإفلاس حالة 
قانونية يتم إعلانها أو شهرها بحكم قضائي أما الإفلاس في الاصطلاح الفقهي :
 فهو أن يكون الدين الذي على الشخص أكثر من ماله , سواء أكان غير ذي مال 
أصلا , أم كان له مال , إلا أنه أقل من دينه . قال ابن قدامة : وإنما سمي 
من غلب دينه ماله مفلسا وإن كان له مال , لأن ماله مستحق الصرف في جهة دينه
 , فكأنه معدوم .

الإعسار ( Insolvency ) : هو عجز المدين عن تسديد ديونه في سياق استحقاقها 
بحيث يضطر آخر الأمر إلى وقف أعماله وتصفيتها وربما يعجز المعسر عن تسديد 
ديونه مع وجود أصول غير قادر على تسييلها لسد الديون فيكون بحاجة إلى الوقت
 .

الانكماش : في علم الاقتصاد, نقص في حجم العملة المتداولة ترتفع من جرائه 
قوتها الشرائية, وتنخفض الأسعار, وتنتشر البطالة. والانكماش نقيض التضخم 
المالي حيث يحدث ازدياد في حجم العملة المتداولة تنخفض معه قوتها الشرائية 
وترتفع الأسعار.

التضخم : هو أحد الأمراض الاقتصاديّة والاجتماعية التي تعبث في جسد 
الاقتصاد وتتسبب في حدوث مشاكل وتأثيرات سيئة ، وينشأ التضخّم نتيجة عدم 
التوازن بين معدلات الإنتاج والاستهلاك والادخار والاستثمار، كما يحدث 
نتيجة لضعف الطاقات الإنتاجية في الاقتصاد القوميّ ويترتب على هذه 
الاختلالات ارتفاع متواصل في الأسعار، فيؤدي إلى ارتفاع الأجور وأثمان 
العوامل الإنتاجية، وسائر تكاليف الإنتاج، يليه ارتفاع متواصل في الأسعار 
تصل فيه العملة النقدية إلى قيمة لا تستطيع معها مواجهة موجة الغلاء في 
الأسعار والتكاليف .

الخطة الخمسية : مشروع للإنماء الاقتصادي الوطني من طريق تعزيز الإنتاج 
الزراعي والصناعي; تضعه الحكومة وتعمل على تنفيذه في خمس سنوات. وقد كان 
الاتحاد السوفييتي أسبق الدول إلى الأخذ بهذا الأسلوب في العمل الإنمائي, 
ومن هنا كان ( مشروع السنوات الخمس السوفييتي الأول) بين عامي (1928 - 
1932) و( مشروع السنوات الخمس السوفييتي الثاني ) (عام 1933) , والثالث 
(عام 1938), وما تلاها من مشروعات ، وقد طبعت الدول الاشتراكية كلها 
تقريبا, وبعض الدول غير الاشتراكية,على هذا الغرار فكان لها هي الأخرى 
مشروعاتها الخمسية أيضا .

خفض العملة : تخفيض قيمة العملة, أو النقود, رسميا بالنسبة إلى الذهب أو 
بالنسبة إلى العملات الأجنبية. وإنما تلجأ الدول, أحيانا, إلى خفض عملتها 
بغية إزالة العجز المستمر في ميزان مدفوعاتها , لأن هذا الخفض يجعل 
مستوردات البلد من البلدان الأخرى أغلى ثمنا ويجعل صادراته إلى هذه البلدان
 أرخص, وهذا ما يساعده على تقويم ميزانه التجاري ويجعله أقدر على المنافسة 
في الأسواق العالمية. بيد أن خفض العملة لن يكون مجديا البتة إذا كان العجز
 في ميزان مدفوعات البلد ناشئا عن علل أساسية في بنية الاقتصاد الوطني.

الدخل القومي : القيمة الإجمالية الصافية للسلع التي ينتجها جميع أفراد 
الأمة وللخدمات التي يؤدونها خلال فترة من الزمن معينة هي عادة سنة واحدة.

الرأسمالية : نظام اقتصادي يمتلك فيه الأفراد, أو الشركات, وسائل الإنتاج 
والتوزيع, ويتم استثمار الأموال في ظله بمبادرة شخصية لا من طريق توجيه 
الدولة أو سيطرتها. ومن خصائص الرأسمالية البارزة إنتاج السلع من أجل الربح
 وتحديد أسعارها على أساس من مبدأ المنافسة في السوق الحرة. كانت 
الرأسمالية في أول أمرها تجارية خالصة. حتى إذا كان الثلث الأخير من القرن 
الثامن عشر ظهرت الرأسمالية الصناعية ونشطت الرأسمالية المصرفية. وقد سيطرت
 الرأسمالية على الحياة الاقتصادية كلها حتى ولادة الاتحاد السوفييتي عام 
1917 ومنذ ذلك الحين عرف العالم نظامين اقتصاديين متصارعين: الرأسمالية 
والاشتراكية. وقد أخذت معظم الدول الرأسمالية في السنوات الأخيرة بمبدأ 
التخطيط أو التوجيه الاقتصادي, في محاولة للحد من سيطرة رأس المال الفردي 
على البلاد. وتعتبر الولايات المتحدة الأميركية كبرى الدول الرأسمالية.

السوق السوداء : هو اسم يطلق على مختلف العمليات التجارية المحظورة التي 
تتم بصورة سرية عادة, على نحو مخالف للقيود والقوانين التي تفرضها الحكومات
 على عمليات البيع والشراء والتي تتخذ أشكالا مختلفة كالتقنين وتحديد 
الأسعار وتحريم بيع السلعة تحريما كليا في بعض الأحيان ، ومن هنا ندرك أن 
السوق السوداء ليست مكاناً بعينه نستطيع الذهاب إليه بل هو مجموعة من 
الممارسات التجارية الغير مشروعة حيث يستهدف المشتري من اللجوء إلى السوق 
السوداء التزود بسلع يتعذر عليه الحصول عليها من الأسواق المشروعة أو يتعذر
 عليه الحصول عليها من تلك الأسواق بالأسعار المحددة من السلطات المعنية 
كما أن البائع الناشط يستهدف السوق السوداء لتحقيق أعلى نسبة من الربح ، 
وتزدهر السوق السوداء في البلدان قبل او بعد الحروب وأثناء الأزمات 
والكوارث .

صندوق النقد الدولي : هو وكالة متخصصة من وكالات منظومة الأمم المتحدة، 
وأنشئ بموجب معاهدة دولية في عام 1945 للعمل على تعزيز سلامة الاقتصاد 
العالمي ويقع مقر الصندوق في واشنطن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويديره 
أعضاؤه الذين يشملون جميع بلدان العالم تقريباً بعددهم البالغ 184 بلدا حيث
 تسهم كل دولة من الدول الأعضاء في رأسماله بنسبة دخلها القومي وحجم 
تجارتها الدولية ، ومن أهدافه تعزيز التعاون النقدي الدولي وتمكين الدول 
الأعضاء من تصحيح الخلل في ميزان مدفوعاتها ، وصندوق النقد الدولي هو 
المؤسسة المركزية في النظام النقدي الدولي - أي نظام المدفوعات الدولية 
وأسعار صرف العملات الذي يسمح بإجراء المعاملات التجارية بين البلدان 
المختلفة ، ويستهدف الصندوق منع وقوع الأزمات في النظام عن طريق تشجيع 
البلدان المختلفة على اعتماد سياسات اقتصادية سليمة، كما أنه يمكن أن 
يستفيد من موارده الأعضاء الذين يحتاجون إلى التمويل المؤقت لمعالجة ما 
يتعرضون له من مشكلات في ميزان المدفوعات.

ضريبة الدخل : ضريبة مباشرة تفرض على الدخل السنوي للأفراد والمؤسسات 
الاقتصادية, وعلى رواتب الأجراء والمستخدمين والموظفين أيضا. وهي غالبا ما 
تفرض على نحو تصاعدي. اصطنعت, أول ما اصطنعت في هولندا, ومن ثم فرضت في 
بريطانيا عام 1799 وفي بروسيا عام 1851 وفي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية عام
 1913 وفي كندا عام 1917. وهي اليوم سارية المفعول في الكثرة الكبرى من 
بلدان العالم, بوصفها موردا من أكبر موارد الخزانة العامة.

العملة : يقصد بها الشكل القانوني للنقد المتداول ، وهي تشمل النقود 
المعدنية وأوراق البنكنوت ، وقديماً كان لفظ ( العملة ) يطلق على مختلف 
وسائل التبادل المتداولة يدا بيد, بما فيها الحجارة الكريمة وبعض السلع من 
مثل التبغ والسكر وغيرهما.

العملة الصعبة : يقصد بها كل عملة يصعب الحصول عليها. وصعوبة العملة بهذا 
المعنى شأن نسبي, إذ إن عملة أية دولة قد تكون صعبة ما دام ميزان مدفوعات 
بعض الدول متسما بالعجز مع الدولة صاحبة تلك العملة ، وقد أطلق تعبير ( 
العملة الصعبة ) قبل التخلي عن قاعدة الذهب Gold Standard في الثلاثينات من
 القرن العشرين - على العملات الثابتة المرتكزة على تلك القاعدة. ومن ثم 
أصبح هذا التعبير, أو كاد, مرادفا للدولار الأميركي ولمختلف العملات 
القابلة للتحويل إلى الدولار.

ميزان المدفوعات : خلاصة للعمليات المالية التي تتم, خلال فترة معينة من 
الزمن, بين بلد ما ومختلف البلدان الأجنبية, وتشمل انتقال السلع والخدمات 
ورؤوس الأموال وحركة الذهب. وبكلمة أخرى فإن ميزان المدفوعات هو البيان 
السنوي الإجمالي الذي يمثل إيرادات الدولة من الخارج ومدفوعاتها إلى الخارج

الميزان التجاري : الفرق بين قيمة واردات بلد ما, خلال فترة ما, وبين قيمة 
صادراته. فإذا رجحت كفة الصادرات على كفة الواردات قيل إن البلد ذو ميزان 
تجاري ملائم أو موافق, وإذا رجحت كفة الواردات على كفة الصادرات قيل إن 
البلد ذو ميزان تجاري غير ملائم أو غير موافق

التداول أو المضاربة : هي عملية بيع وشراء الأسهم في السوق المالية ولفترة 
وجيزة، وبصيغة اخرى تعني التعامل في الأوراق المالية بيعا وشراء من خلال 
الأسواق المالية وعادة ما تتم هذه العمليات في عدة أيام أو أسابيع حيث ان 
عمليات التداول بالأسهم تتم بسرعة كبيرة مقارنة بالعمليات التجارية الاخرى 
ولهدف تحقيق أكبر قدر ممكن من الأرباح من خلال شراء الأسهم بأسعار لبيعها 
بأسعار أكبر حيث تتم عملية التداول عن طريق إصدار أوامر البيع والشراء 
بواسطة المستثمرون في طلباتهم للوسيط المالي والتي يجب ان يراعي كل مستثمر 
فيها تحديد كل من الشركة المساهمة التي يود شراء او بيع أسهم فيها وكذلك 
السعر الذي يريد البيع او الشراء به كما يمكنه كذلك الأخذ بسعر السوق وأيضا
 المدة التي يريد تنفيذ الطلب فيها .

المتداول أو المضارب : هو الشخص المستثمر الذي يقوم ببيع وشراء أسهم 
الشركات المطروحة في الأسواق المالية ويقوم بتسديد قيمة الأسهم والعمولة 
المستحقة على العملية المنفذة للوسيط أو بيع ما يملكه من أسهم واستلام 
قيمتها المالية ، وغالبا ما تكون طلبات البيع والشراء من يوم واحد الى اكثر
 من ذلك حسب رغبة المستثمر ومن أهم المؤثرات على أسعار الأسهم في جلسات 
التداول هي اوامر البيع والشراء وعملية العرض والطلب التي تحكم السعر صعودا
 وهبوطا وذلك حسب المتغيرات التي تطرأ على الشركات وأسعار أسهمها .

المرابحة : هي عملية البيع بمثل رأس مال المبيع والذي يشمل ثمن السلعة وما 
تكبد فيها من مصروفات مع زيادة ربح معلوم عليها ، وهي العملية التي تلجأ 
إليها البنوك الإسلامية في تمكين العملاء من شراء السيارات والعقارات 
والسلع وغيرها وقد أقرها الكثير من شيوخ الإسلام باعتبار العملية المذكورة 
تختلف عن عمليات الإقراض بالربا والتي تقوم بها البنوك الربوية وباعتبار أن
 عملية المرابحة هي عملية بيع وشراء .

القرض الحسن : القرض الحسن هو بديل الربا أي القرض الربوي ويعتبر من أهم 
أفعال الخير ، وهو الإقراض بدون أي فوائد على المدة أو أي تأخير ينجم عن 
سداد المبلغ الذي يساوي المبلغ المقرض فلا يكون له جزاء سواء الشكر والثناء
 والدعاء . وسمي القرض قرضاً ( في الفقه ) لأن كلمة قَرَض تعني : قطع . 
لأنك تقتطع من مالك مالاً تقدمه لأخيك . وللدلال على مشروعية القرض هذا 
الحديث الشريف " حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبِيعَةَ عَنْ 
أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ قَالَ : اسْتَقْرَضَ مِنِّي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى 
اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرْبَعِينَ أَلْفًا فَجَاءَهُ مَالٌ 
فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَيَّ وَقَالَ بَارَكَ اللَّهُ لَكَ فِي أَهْلِكَ وَمَالِكَ 
إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ السَّلَفِ الْحَمْدُ وَالْأَدَاءُ ".

الفوائد ( الربا ) : هو الزيادة على أصل المال من غير عقدِ تبايعٍ ، يعني 
أقرضت إنساناً مبلغاً واشترطت عليه أن يرده عليك بزيادة على أصله : هذا ربا
 القروض ، تعريف آخر الزيادة على أصل المال من غير بيع ، هذا التعريف يشمل 
ربا القروض الذي كان سائداً في الجاهلية . وأما ربا البيوع ، فربا القروض 
شيء وربا البيوع شيء آخر ، ربا البيوع: الفضل الخالي عن العوض المشروط في 
البيع ، يعني هذا القلم بخمسين ليرة ، معنى العوض : الخمسون مقابل تملّك 
هذا القلم فلو أخذت منه ستين ليرة مقابل أن تؤخر له في دفع الثمن ، فهذا 
الربا اسمه ربا البيوع وليس ربا القروض ، فهو الفضل الخالي عن العوض 
المشروط في البيع ، شرط البيع أن هذا القلم بخمسين فإذا أخذت زيادة عن 
الخمسين من غير شرط البيع وهو العوض فهذا المبلغ الذي أخذته عند العلماء 
ربا ، هذا التعريف تعريف السرخسي وهو من أكبر فقهاء الأحناف .
وهناك تعريف لابن العربي : الربا في اللغة الزيادة والمراد به في الآية كل 
زيادة لم يقابلها عوض هي الربا ، أما الإمام الفخر الرازي فيقول : الربا 
قسمان ربا النسيئة وربا الفضل ، ربا النسيئة أي : الزيادة المشروطة الذي 
يأخذها الدائن من المدين نظير التأجيل ، اقترضت من إنسان قرضاً فاستحق أداء
 القرض فلما أخر لك الأداء طالبته بزيادة على أصل المال ، هذا ربا النسيئة 
وهذا الربا هو ربا الجاهلية التي كان شائعاً عند العرب قبل الإسلام ، 
فالربا الذي كانت العرب تعرفه وتفعله إنما كان قرض الدراهم والدنانير إلى 
أجل بزيادة على مقدار ما استقرض على ما يتراضون به من نسب معينة ، والآن أي
 قرض من المصرف بفائدة هو يشبه ربا القروض .

الحساب الجاري : هو عبارة عن قائمة تقيد بها المعاملات المصرفية المتبادلة 
بين العميل والمصرف؛ ويقوم صاحب المال بفتح هذا الحساب في المصرف لوضع ماله
 فيه، بغرض حفظها وصونها ثم طلبها عند الحاجة إليها، أو لأغراض التعامل 
اليومي والتجاري، دون الاضطرار إلى حمل النقود ، وقد يسلم المصرف للعميل 
دفتر شيكات، يسمح له بموجبه – وبحسب إجراءات معروفة – بالسحب متى شاء من 
حسابه، بحيث لا تزيد المبالغ عن مقدار المال الذي تم تسليمه للمصرف عالياً،
 وقد يدفع صاحب المال للمصرف مصاريف يسيرة مقابل الاحتفاظ بالحساب الجاري 
على هذا النحو ، وسمي الحساب الجاري بهذا الاسم لأن طبيعته تجعله في حركة 
مستمرة من زيادة بالإيداع أو نقصان بسبب ما يطرأ عليه من قيود بالحسب 
والإيداع فتغير من حاله بحيث لا يبقى على صفة واحدة.

ودائع الحساب الجاري : هي المبالغ التي يودعها أصحابها في البنوك في ( 
الحساب الجاري ) بشرط أن يردها عليهم البنك كلما أرادوا ذلك ، أو تعرف 
بأنها المبالغ التي يودعها أصحابها في البنوك بقصد أن تكون حاضرة التداول، 
والسحب عليها لحظة الحاجة بحيث ترد بمجرد الطلب، ودون توقف على أي إخطار 
سابق من أي نوع.

البطاقات الائتمانية (Credit Cards) : أداة دفع وسحب نقدي يعطيها البنك أو 
المؤسسة المالية لشخص طبيعي أو اعتباري (حامل البطاقة) بناءً على عقد 
بينهما يمكنه من شراء السلع أو الخدمات ممن يعتمد المستند (التاجر) دون دفع
 الثمن حالاً لتضمنه التزام المصدر بالدفع ، ويكون الدفع من حساب المصدر ، 
ثم يعود على حاملها في مواعيد دورية ، وبعضها يفرض فوائد ربوية على مجموع 
الرصيد غير المدفوع بعد مدة محددة من تاريخ المطالبة ، وبعضها لا يفرض 
فوائد ، كما أن بعضها يمكن الشخص الذي يحصل عليها من الحصول على خدمات خاصة
 .

بطاقات السحب البنكية ( ATM Cards ) : هي عبارة عن أداة دفع وسحب نقدي ، 
يصدرها بنك تجاري ، وتمكِّن حاملها من الشراء بماله الموجود لدى البنك ، 
ومن الحصول على النقد من أي مكان مع خصم المبلغ من حسابه فوراً ، وتمكنه من
 الحصول على خدمات خاصة .

عقد المرابحة : هو أحد بيوع الأمانة في الشريعة الإسلامية، حيث يحدد ثمن 
البيع بناءً على تكلفة السلعة زائداً ربح متفق عليه بين البائع والمشتري. 
وقد طور عقد المرابحة ليصبح صيغة تمويل مصرفية جائزة شرعاً بما يعرف في 
المصطلح المصرفي المعاصر "بالمرابحة المصرفية". ويتم تنفيذها عن طريق شراء 
المصرف لسلعة يحددها العميل يدفع المصرف ثمنها نقداً ثم يقوم المصرف ببيع 
تلك السلعة إلى العميل بثمن مؤجل يقوم العميل بتسديده إما دفعة واحدة أو 
على أقساط محددة. ويشترط في المرابحة المصرفية معلومية رأس المال الذي قامت
 به السلعة على المصرف، وكذلك تحديد الربح بالإضافة إلى تملك المصرف للسلعة
 وقبضها قبل بيعها للعميل 

البيع : تعريفه لغة هو ( مبادلة مال بمال ) , والشراء ضد البيع وقد يطلق 
أحدهما ويراد به البيع والشراء معا لتلازمهما والبائع باذل السلعة , 
والمشتري هو باذل العوض ، والبيع اصطلاحا هو مبادلة مال بمال بقصد الاكتساب
 , أو هو عقد معاوضة مالية تفيد ملك العين والمنفعة على التأبيد لا على وجه
 القربة .

الإجارة : هي تمليك لمنفعة الشيء وليس لذات الشيء وهي محددة بالمدة أو بالعمل كإيجار السيارات والشقق السكنية وغير ذلك من المنافع .

الناتج المحلي : هو عبارة عن مجموع قيم السلع النهائية والخدمات التي ينتجها المجتمع خلال فترة زمنية تعرف بسنة .

الدخل المحلي : هو مجموع دخول عناصر الإنتاج المختلفة والتي أسهمت في إنتاج الناتج المحلي خلال فترة زمنية تعرف بسنة .

الإنفاق الكلي : هو عبارة عن الطلب الكلي في المجتمع ويمثله الإنفاق 
الاستهلاكي الخاص والإنفاق الاستثماري والإنفاق الحكومي وصافي التعامل 
الخارجي ( الصادرات - الواردات ) وذلك خلال فترة زمنية تعرف بسنة .

صافي الضرائب : هو الجزء المقتطع من الدخل ويذهب إلى الحكومة لتمويل 
إنفاقها على السلع والخدمات التي تقوم بشرائها من المنتجين وذلك لدعم 
المشاريع الحكومية وسداد مدفوعات الضمان الاجتماعي .

الادخار : هو جزء مقتطع أو متبق من الدخل بعد الاستهلاك لغرض الإنفاق في 
المستقبل أو متبق للاستثمار ومن ثم يجد الادخار طريقه غلى السوق المالي 
ومؤسسات الادخار الذي من وظيفته تجميع المدخرات وجعلها في متناول 
المستثمرين على هيئة قروض تستخدم في شراء سلع استثمارية تمثل بعدها جزءاً 
من الناتج المحلي يذهب إلى قطاع المنتجين .

الدخل : هو تدفق نقدي يتسبب في حدوث قوة شرائية لدى الفرد ، فهو تغيير خلال فتره زمنية كالدخل الشهري أو السنوي.

الثروة : رصيد في لحظة معينة وتمثل رصيدا من السلع المادية وغير المادية في
 لحظة معينة ، والعلاقة بين الدخل والثروة واضحة حيث أن الثروة وهي الرصيد 
تعمل على تدفق الدخل فالآلة التي تدخل ضمن الرصيد تدر دخلا والمنزل يعد 
رصيدا يدر دخلا وتراكم الدخول بعد خصم الاستهلاك يؤدي إلى زيادة الثروة 
وهكذا.

خداع النقود : يحدث خداع النقود عندما ترتفع الدخول النقدية للمستهلكين في 
الوقت الذي ترتفع فيه أسعار السلع والخدمات بنسبة أكبر من الارتفاع في 
الدخول النقدية مما يعني انخفاضاً في دخولهم النقدية ، فيرتفع استهلاكهم 
ظناً منهم أن هذه الزيادة في الاستهلاك إنما جاءت بسبب زيادة حقيقية في 
الدخل ولكن بمجرد مرور الوقت يكتشف المستهلكون أن هذا الإحساس والتصرف ما 
هو إلا خدعة !!

الواردات ( Imports ) : وهي ما يقوم بشرائه المقيمون ( مواطنون أو وافدون )
 داخل اقتصاد دولة معينة من سلع وخدمات من دول العالم الخارجي .

الصادرات ( Exports ) : هي ما يقوم المقيمون ( مواطنون او وافدون ) داخل 
اقتصاد دولة معينة بتصديره من سلع وخدمات إلى دول العالم الخارجي .

غرفة المقاصة : هي مكان في المصرف المركزي يتم فيه تصفية الحسابات بين 
البنوك المختلفة بعضها البعض وبين الخزينة العامة للدولة ، فعمليات التعامل
 المصرفي المختلفة التي تتم بواسطة الشيكات أو التحويلات تجعل البنوك دائنة
 أو مدينة لبعضها البعض وتتم تسوية هذه الديون والالتزامات بينها بشكل يومي
 في غرفة المقاصة .

البنك المركزي : هو ( بنك البنوك ) ويكون مداراً من قبل الدولة ويحتفظ هذا 
البنك بحساات جارية لجميع البنوك ويقدم لها القروض من خلال عملة إعادة 
الخصم أو من خلال تدخلاته في السوق النقدية وإصداره للنقد ورسمه للسياسات 
النقدية وإدارته لأموال الدولة ، وإدارته غرفة المقاصة .

النمو الاقتصادي : هو تحقيق زيادة في الدخل أو الناتج القومي الحقيقي عبر 
الزمن ، ويقاس معدل النمو الاقتصادي عادة بمعدل النمو في الناتج أو الدخل 
القومي الحقيقي .

المعاهدات التجارية ( Commercial Treaties ) : هي عبارة عن اتفاقات تعقدها 
الدول لفترات محددة تتعلق بالتعاون فيما بينها ، ويمكن ان تكون هذه 
المعاهدات بين دولتين او أكثر ، وأهم ما تحتويه هذه المعاهدات التجارية هو 
النص على مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل من حيث الإعفاءات الجمركية ، وحجم ونوعية 
المشاركة في النشاط الاقتصادي لمواطني أطراف الاتفاقية التجارية وغير ذلك 
من الاستثمارات والتبادلات التجارية وغيرها ..

ميزان المدفوعات : هو عبارة عن بيان إحصائي عن فترة زمنية معينة ( سنة ) 
يسجل فيها المعاملات الاقتصادية التي تتم بين المقيمين ( مواطنين أو وافدين
 ) في دولة معينة وغيرها من دول العالم ..

سعر الصرف : هو عبارة عن ثمن الوحدة من العملة المحلية بما يقابلها بالعملة
 الأجنبية ، كما هو على سبيل المثال سعر الدرهم الإماراتي إلى الدولار 
الأمريكي .

الاستثمار : هو تيار من الإنفاق على الأصول الإنتاجية كشراء المعدات 
والآلات ووسائل النقل اللازمة للمشروعات الإنتاجية والتي يطلق عليه أصول 
رأسمالية كما يمثل أيضا الاستثمار في العقارات أو الأوراق المالية بهدف 
تحقيق عائد ربحي يضاف إلى الثروات ورؤوس الأموال .

التوقعات : هي الحالات النفسية من تفاؤل وتشاؤم إضافة إلى الحالات 
التحليلية من حساب ودراسة والتي يمر بها المستثمرون والتي تلعب دوراً 
مؤثراً بالنسبة للنشاطات الاقتصادية في المجتمع سواء بالسلب أو بالإيجاب .

النقود : هي وسيلة للتبادل ومخزن للقيمة ومقياس تقوم على أساسه السلع 
والخدمات وتتمثل وظائف النقود في ثلاث وظائف رئيسية أولها أنها تلعب كوسيط 
للتبادل فأغنت الناس عن نظام المقايضة والتبادل الذي كان في الماضي ، 
وثانيها أنها تمثل مقياس للقيمة حيث أنها تعطي لكل شيء قيمته المادية ، 
وثالثها أنها مخزن للقيمة يستطيع ان يحتفظ بها صاحبها للفترة التي يريدها 
على عكس السلع التي لا تقبل التخزين لفترات طويلة .

البنوك الإسلامية : هي بنوك تقوم بنفس وظائف البنوك التجارية التقليدية مع 
عدم استخدام سعر الفائدة أخذاً وعطاءاً في معاملاتها المصرفية أو في 
استغلال مواردها المالية وبذلك تخدم الاقتصاد الوطني بما يتمشى مع الشريعة 
الإسلامية وتلبي حاجة المسلمين الذين يرفضون الربا المحرم في الإسلام .

السياسة المالية : هي عبارة عن الدور الذي تقوم به الحكومة في استخدام 
الضرائب والنفقات لتحقيق استقرار الأسعار والتوظيف الكامل لطاقات المجتمع 
الاقتصادية وإعادة توزيع الدخول ورفع معدل النمو الاقتصادي في الدولة .

الموارد الطبيعية : هي عبارة الإمكانيات الطبيعية المتوفرة في الدولة والتي
 تمثل أحد المحددات الرئيسة لرفع معدل النمو الاقتصادي مثل المياه والأرض 
الصالحة للزراعة والمعادن والنفط والغاز الطبيعي والغابات والأنهار ومصادر 
الطاقة المختلفة .

التنمية : هي كافة التغيرات الهيكلية التي تحدث في المجتمع بأبعاده 
المختلفة من اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية وفكرية وتنظيمية من أجل توفير 
الحياة الكريمة لجميع أفراد المجتمع .

معدل التبادل التجاري : هو عبارة عن كمية الواردات التي تحصل عليها الدولة 
مقابل ما تصدره من سلع منتجة محلياً ويمثل على وجه الدقة النسبة المئوية 
للأرقام القياسية لأسعار الصادرات مقسوماً على الأرقام القياسية لأسعار 
الواردات .

التعريفة الجمركية : هي عبارة عن ضريبة تفرض على الواردات وتعود حصيلتها 
إلى ميزانية الدولة ويكون هدفها زيادة حصيلة الدولة لتمويل النفقات 
والمصروفات في الميزانية العامة وكذلك حماية المنتجات المحلية والصناعات 
القومية وحماية العاملين الوطنيين والحرفيين من السلع المثيلة المستوردة من
 الخارج والتي تنافس المنتج المحلي منها .

السعر ( Price ) : هو ما يتم دفعه مقابل درجة الإشباع التي يحصل عليها أفراد المجتمع من امتلاكهم السلعة أو حصولهم على الخدمة .

النظام الشيوعي : هو نظام اقتصادي تتولى فيه الدولة وضع السياسات 
الاقتصادية والاختيارات البديلة للاقتصاد ككل ، وذلك بسبب تملك الدولة 
لعناصر الإنتاج الرئيسية للصناعة والزراعة والخدمات ، وعن طريق وضع خطة 
مركزية تتمثل في برنامج يحتوي على الأنشطة الاقتصادية المختلفة والتي تتولى
 تحديد السلع والخدمات التي يجب إنتاجها وكيفية إنتاجها وكذلك عن طريق 
تحديد الدخول التي يتحصل عليها الأفراد يتم تحديد كيفية التوزيع وقد سقط 
هذا النظام مع تفكك جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي وتخلي الكثير من الدول 
الاشتراكية في أوربا الشرقية مثل رومانيا وبلغاريا وبولندا عن هذا النظام 
وتوجهها لنظام السوق لإدارة اقتصادياتها ولم يبق سوى دول مثل الصين وكوريا 
الشمالية وكوبا متمسكة بهذا النظام وبدرجات متفاوتة بعد ان اثبت النظام 
الرأسمالي ( نظام السوق ) قوته وسيطرته على أغلب دول العالم الآن .

الطلب على السلعة : هو عبارة عن الكميات التي يقوم المشترون بشرائها من هذه السلعة عند الأسعار المختلفة وخلال فترة معينة .

العرض على السلعة : هو عبارة عن الكميات التي يقوم البائعون أو المنتجون بطرحها في السوق عند الأسعار المختلفة خلال فترة معينة .

التوازن الاقتصادي : يتحقق التوازن في الاقتصاد عندما يتساوى الطلب الكلي مع العرض الكلي .

الأجور والمرتبات : تمثل جميع ما يحصل عليه عنصر العمل ( العامل ) مقابل 
خدماته الذهنية أو البدنية إضافة إلى ما يحصل عليه من حوافز الإنتاج 
والمكافآت التشجيعية كبدل السكن وغيره .

الأرباح : هي المكاسب التي تحققها الشركات والمؤسسات نظير عمليات البيع والشراء والإنتاج التي تقوم بها .

اهتلاك رأس المال : هو عبارة عن رصيد نقدي يخصص لإحلال آلات ومعدات جديدة محل الآلات والمعدات التي تهتلك خلال العملية الإنتاجية .

الإنفاق الاستهلاكي الخاص : هو إنفاق القطاع العائلي على السلع المعمرة 
كالسيارات والأثاث وغير المعمرة كالسلع الغذائية ومواد التنظيف كما يشتمل 
الإنفاق على الخدمات كخدمات الطبيب والمدرس والكهربائي وغيرها من الخدمات .

الإنفاق الاستثماري : هو الإنفاق الذي يقوم به المستثمرون على المشاريع 
الاستثمارية المختلفة والذي يؤدي إلى زيادة القدرة الإنتاجية للاقتصاد 
الوطني .

الإنفاق الحكومي : يمثل مشتريات الحكومة من السلع والخدمات كالأثاث 
والأدوات المكتبية وهي مدفوعات الحكومة نظير الخدمات التي تشتريها عن طريق 
التعاقد كبناء المستشفيات والمدارس وتعبيد الطرق وغيرها .

اتفاقية الجات : هي أول اتفاقية متعددة الأطراف تضع قواعد التجارة وهي 
الاتفاقية العامة للتجارة في الخدمات "General Agreement for Trade in 
Services GATS" وهي من بين الاتفاقات الإلزامية التي يتعين على أعضاء منظمة
 التجارة العالمية قبولها ضمن حزمة الاتفاقات التي تشرف عليها هذه المنظمة.
وتحقق هذه الاتفاقية تحرير تجارة الخدمات بين الدول الأعضاء وقد أخذت بمبدأ
 التحرير التدريجي، وذلك بأن تدون الدول في جداولها التزاماتها القطاعية 
الخدمية المفتوحة أمام موردي الخدمة الأجانب للدخول إلى الأسواق الوطنية، 
على أن تقدم في إطار المفاوضات المستقبلية مزيداً من التحرير عن طريق تحسين
 شروط الدخول إلى الأسواق، أو إضافة خدمات جديدة بجداول الالتزامات. وقد 
حققت هذه الاتفاقية إلى حد كبير هدف استقرار وتأمين التجارة الدولية في 
الخدمات التي تم تقسيمها إلى 12 نشاطاً خدمياً رئيسياً هي : خدمات الأعمال –
 الاتصالات – المقاولات – التوزيع – التعليم – البيئة – المالية – الصحية 
والاجتماعية– السياحة والسفر – الرياضية والثقافية والترفيهية – النقل- 
خدمات أخرى.

المنظمة العربية للتنمية الإدارية : أنشئت المنظمة العربية للتنمية 
الإدارية سنة 1969، كإحدى المنظمات المتخصصة المنبثقة عن جامعة الدول 
العربية، لتتولى مسئوليــــة التنمية الإدارية في المنطقة العربية. وطبقاً 
لاتفاقية إنشائها، تتحدد رسالة المنظمة في الأسهم في تحقيق التنمية 
الإدارية في الأقطار العربية بما يخدم قضايا التنمية الشاملة ، ومن وظائفها
 العمل على تقدم العلوم الإدارية في الدول العربية وتنسيق و تشجيع الدراسات
 الإدارية في الدول العربية و زيادة تبادل الخبرات و المختصين فيما بينها 
وتنمية التعاون و التبادل بين الخبرات العربية و العالمية في مجالات إدارة 
التنمية من أجل زيادة كفاءة و فعالية الإدارة العربية وتقليص الفجوة بين 
نظم و أساليب الإدارة و الممارسات الإدارية السائدة في الدول العربية 
لتيسير جهود التنمية الاقتصادية ذاتيا و التكامل الاقتصادي فيما بينها 
والنهوض بمستوى عمليات الترجمة الإدارية الهادفة و توحيد المصطلحات 
الإدارية المستخدمة في العالم العربي .

السوق : هو مجموعة من الزبائن المحتملين الذين يتشاركون في احتياجات أو 
رغبات محددة ولديهم الرغبة في دفع النقود لتلبية هذه الاحتياجات أو 
الرغبات. 

مزيج التسويق : هو متغيرات التسويق التي يستخدمها المدير لتحقيق الأهداف 
ويشمل ذلك ما يسمى 4P’S : المنتج (Product) أو الخدمة، السعر (Price)، 
والمكان (Place)، والترويج (Promotion).

السعـر: هو مبلغ النقود الذي يستطيع الزبون دفعة مقابل المنتجات والخدمات. 
ويبنى السعر على أساس الكلفة الحقيقية لإنتاج المنتج أو الخدمة بما في ذلك 
الوقت وأجور العاملين وكلفة المواد الداخلة في المنتج.

المكـان : هو النشاطات المختلفة التي تقوم بها المؤسسة لجعل المنتج أو 
الخدمة متاحا للزبائن بسهولة، ويشمل ذلك التوسع وأماكن تواجد الخدمات.

الترويج : هو ما تقوم بها الشركات والمؤسسات في سبيل إيصال قيمة المنتجات 
والخدمات للزبائن وإقناعهم وحثهم على الشراء ويشمل الترويج الاهتمام 
بالزبون والعلاقات العامة والمبيعات وصورة الشركة والإعلانات.

التسويق : هو عملية إدارية اجتماعية يحصل بموجبها الأفراد والمجموعات على 
ما يحتاجون، ويتم تحقيق ذلك من خلال إنتاج وتبادل المنتجات ذات القيمة مع 
الآخرين والتسويق هو المفتاح لتحقيق أهداف المؤسسة ويشمل تحديد الاحتياجات 
والرغبات للسوق المستهدفة والحصول على الرضا المرغوب بفعالية وكفاءة أكثر 
من المنافسين.

الإستراتيجية : الإستراتيجية تعني الخطة الموحدة والشاملة والمترابطة لقطاع
 معين والتي تهدف إلى ضمان تحقيق أهداف المخطط في الأجل الطويل.

الاستشاريون : وهم يمثلون الإدارات أو الأفراد الذين يقومون بمساعدة 
التنفيذيين في تحقيق أهداف المنظمة الرئيسية من خلال تقديم النصح 
والاستشارة.

الأهداف : الهدف هو كل نتيجة تتحقق من أداء عمل معين وتكون متوافقة مع رغبات الفرد أو المنظمة عند أداء العمل والانتهاء منه.

بحوث السوق : هي دراسة تهدف إلى قياس وتحديد دوافع الشراء عند المستهلكين 
وردود فعلهم تجاه السلع الجديدة ورغباتهم وقدراتهم الشرائية المستقبلية.

بحوث العمليات : تعني بحوث العمليات كأداة في اتخاذ القرارات باستخدام 
الأسلوب العلمي في المفاضلة بين البدائل التي يمكن اتخاذها في حل مشكله 
معينه من خلال المقاييس والنماذج الرياضية ويقوم منهج الاستناد هنا على 
أساس توفر أربعة عناصر هي : الطريقة العلمية والمقاييس الرياضية والوسيلة 
المثلى والأهداف

البرامج : البرنامج هو خطة عمل لانجاز واجبات معينه خلال فتره محدده وفق ميزانيه مرسومة.

المزيج التسويقي : هو مصطلح تسويق يعني اعتماد السياسات التسويقية للمنظمات
 على أربعة عناصر رئيسية هي المنتجات السلعية أو الخدمية ، الأسعار ، 
الترويج والتوزيع .

الميزانية : أداه محاسبية تخدم هدفين ( تخطيطي ورقابي ) ويمثل الهدف 
التخطيطي التزام المنظمة بتوفير موارد ماليه معينه خلال فتره مقبله 
واستخدامها بفاعليه وكفاءة نحو تحقيق الأهداف القصيرة الأجل وقد تصمم 
الميزانية بشكل ربع أو نصف أو سنوي كذلك فأن الهدف الرقابي للميزانية يتجلى
 في كونها وسيله للقياس بين التكاليف التقديرية والمعيارية وبين التكاليف 
الفعلية المحققة.

النسب المئوية : هي نوع من التحليل للعلاقات المالية وغير المالية لعناصر 
المركز المالي وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وهي توضح مدى القوة المالية 
والتشغيلية للمنظمة وأهم هذه النسب : نسب الربحية ، السيولة ، المديونية ، 
والمخزون.

قائمة الدخل أو حساب الأرباح والخسائر : قائمة محاسبية تهدف إلى قياس نجاح 
المنظمة وقدرتها في تحقيق الربح خلال السنة المالية أو تجنب الخسارة وأهم 
عناصر الحساب هو الإيرادات المباشرة أو الإيرادات التشغيلية والإدارية صافي
 الربح أو الخسارة.

قائمة المركز المالي : هي قائمة محاسبية تصور المركز المالي للمنظمة وتتكون
 من العناصر الرئيسية التالية وهي الأصول ( الثابتة والمتداولة ) الخصوم ( 
الطويلة الأجل والمتداولة ) ورأس المال وأية حقوق أخرى للمساهمين.

----------


## دموع الغصون

مصطلحات مهمة وتعتبر البنيه الأساسية لعلم الإقتصاد و الأعمال يجب معرفتها والإطلاع عليها و ايجاد الفروق الجوهرية بين بعض المصطلحات الاقتصادية 
راق لي كثيراً المرور من هنا .. أتمنى للجميع المتعة والفائدة

----------

